# Help with ID plant from ecuador rainforest.



## xmuller (Feb 20, 2009)

hello everyone. i am in desperate need of help identifying this plant. i picked it up on a trip i made to the ecuadorian rainforest. it is growing like crazy on the quarantine tank with good co2 and ferts. it is quite pretty, yet i cannot seem to find it anywhere, please help. thanks.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Is that submersed? If not, flowers? It looks like it might be from the family _Pontederiaceae_, but that's only a guess.


----------



## xmuller (Feb 20, 2009)

Cavan Allen said:


> Is that submersed? If not, flowers? It looks like it might be from the family _Pontederiaceae_, but that's only a guess.


i found it completely submersed and has been underwater since. no flowers. i found it with good roots on a clay substrate.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's frequently possible to ID familiar plants in the hobby, but you're going to need flowers, a good description and maybe contact with a specialist to ID something new like that.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Very interesting! Keep us updated.


----------



## xmuller (Feb 20, 2009)

ok. after almost a whole day of research i finally found it. it does belong to the pontediraceae family like cavan allen said. it is an heteranthera reniformis. there is not that much info online though about aquarium use. it is growing quite lovely in the quearantine tank and will keep it there for some more time to see what happens before i put it in the main tank. thanks everyone for your help and i will update this post with some more pictures of its evolution.


----------

